# My Grandfather



## Ferry Man (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm looking for anyone that might have knowen my grandfather. I know this is long shot though. His name is Arthur Philip Grey 
Known as Philip. He served on the following as an AB
James Craig, Louise Craig, Ronaki, Herekino (old steam coaster) 

He was also a nigh****chman in Onehanga in Auckland for a long time.
until at least 1960. 

He served on other ships but I do not know their names. I know he started on sailing ships at the start of the last centery.


----------

